# Win7 installer doesnt see my HDD.



## xGuyFawkes (Dec 26, 2014)

As the the title says, my hard drive is messed up. I'll give a brief run through:

Start Computer
Load BIOS system info- get all info on what is currently installed. It tells me 
 here that it detects my CD/DVD drive AND it recognizes a hard drive is plugged in.
 Load Boot Menu- only the CD/DVD is Bootable
 Restart
 Acess System BIOS Settings- Only CD/DVD is recognized
 Load Install Disk
 Go to Repair Computer
 CMD-DiskPart-ListDisk-There are no fixed disks......
 Try to install
 No drive available for install


 I am just confused. My hard drive was fine a week ago. I've just decided to move it to a new system so I cleared it out(I used DBan, which I assume may have something to do with it...).
 Any help is appreciated. I'll try to post pics if people need them, but there isn't much more info really. Basically it's just that the installer doesn't see my HDD  and DiskPart and all other options of formating and messing with the partitons (which im unable to do) doesn't fix it.

 THANKS
 Merry Christmas!
 Happy Holidays!


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 26, 2014)

Are you using an USB stick or DVD as install media? If you're using an USB3.0 stick try with a 2.0 one. Weird but has worked for me before.

If you're using a DVD I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## xGuyFawkes (Dec 26, 2014)

Yeah I'm using a DVD :/

Though I may switch to USB and see if it works


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 26, 2014)

Do you have another PC available?

Connect the hard drive and see if it loads on the Disk manager


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 26, 2014)

Need system specs


----------



## xGuyFawkes (Dec 26, 2014)

CPU: AMD FX 6300
RAM: G.Skill Rip jaws Series 2x4GB 1600 
PSU: EVGA 500w Bronze
MOBO: ASUS M5A78L-M USB3
GPU: None Currently


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 26, 2014)

Your hdd?


----------



## xGuyFawkes (Dec 26, 2014)

Oh yeah my bad.

Western Digital Caviar Blue 320GB 7200RPM

WD3200AAJS


----------



## Saidrex (Dec 26, 2014)

Most likely BIOS settings... Go to BIOS, set SATA mode from AHCI to IDE and try again. Win 7 installation doesn't have AHCI support.


----------



## xGuyFawkes (Dec 26, 2014)

It's set to IDE.


----------



## Saidrex (Dec 26, 2014)

Check cables, make sure HDD power cable and data cable are properly plugged in. Better yet - switch out data cable with different one (it could be damaged). Try to plug it in different sata port on your motherboard.


----------



## xGuyFawkes (Dec 26, 2014)

Cable is new. Power is sufficient. And I have tried all the ports, eventually settling on port 1.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 26, 2014)

try resetting the bios and change the sata port


----------



## xGuyFawkes (Dec 26, 2014)

The majority of the stuff that has been suggested, I have tried  I hate to say that but I troubleshoot before I post, and do multiple hours of research...


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 26, 2014)

Drive was already failing(WD Blue drives fail all the time), DBAN likely killed it the rest of the way.

Replace it.


----------



## xGuyFawkes (Dec 26, 2014)

I've had this thing for literally 7 years with not even the slightest bit of speed drop, tried and tested!


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 26, 2014)

xGuyFawkes said:


> I've had this thing for literally 7 years with not even the slightest bit of speed drop, tried and tested!



and what do you think that means exactly? what weight do you think that holds in this situation? "my engine has gotten all its maintenance and showed no signs of failing but today it wont start I have gas wtf is going on?"


----------



## xGuyFawkes (Dec 26, 2014)

Well in this case, I can hear it spin up when I power on my computer.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 26, 2014)

Well Either youre not selecting new on partition in win 7 install or your drive is a POS.


P.S. Get cd/dvd bootable tools from WD or get bootable Killdisk from active@


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 28, 2014)

Have found this in the past when that happens:



> Once in Windows setup, hit shift+F10 to bring up the command line.
> >diskpart [enter]
> >list disk [enter]
> From the list above (assuming you have more than one HD installed, if not it'll be the only one), find the number corresponding to your HD.
> ...



Try the above and report back. 

If that does not work then there is something wrong with the SATA ports on the board or something wrong with the hard drive itself.


----------



## ahmed3400 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi Guys 
I've installed windows 7 ultimate and it says HDD not detected on boot up  It was working before any suggestions ? is the hard drive blown up ?
I installed a back up software as well this one :/ doesn't work this one (http://www.filesmag.com/2014/12/memory-card-recovery-software-download.html)


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 3, 2015)

ahmed3400 said:


> Hi Guys
> I've installed windows 7 ultimate and it says HDD not detected on boot up  It was working before any suggestions ? is the hard drive blown up ?
> I installed a back up software as well this one :/ doesn't work this one (http://www.filesmag.com/2014/12/memory-card-recovery-software-download.html)


Like the OP, it sounds like the HDD failed.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 3, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> Like the OP, it sounds like the HDD failed.



That or the SATA cable is bad.


----------



## Schmuckley (Jan 3, 2015)

It could be that the SATA power is dropping out..
I would try one of these: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Serial-...t=US_Drive_Cables_dapters&hash=item19f16ffba6


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 3, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> It could be that the SATA power is dropping out..
> I would try one of these: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Serial-...t=US_Drive_Cables_dapters&hash=item19f16ffba6



If the SATA power is dropping then it is likely that the power supply is going bad and that adapter wouldn't do much good.


----------



## Schmuckley (Jan 3, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> If the SATA power is dropping then it is likely that the power supply is going bad and that adapter wouldn't do much good.



Not necessarily so..
@ around 350w (with that PSU) the 5v rail starts to dip.
..only the 5v rail..meaning drives would drop out n stuff
The Rosewill PSUs have that problem..
I have 2 that are like that..the molex to SATA fixes.


----------

